# InFocus Projector Question



## 73XS650 (May 18, 2011)

I'm new to the Forums. Lookin forward to reading on this everyday. My question is: I'm working with an InFocus 3916 Projector in a conference room. This room will have two projectors in it. Is there a way to control both projectors at the same time, ie: running the same picture on both screens?


----------



## Grog12 (May 18, 2011)

Are you running VGA to it? Most projectors these days have a VGA out port as well as in. I haven't worked with this projector but it appears that there are several other options including a wireles option. Try https://portal.infocus.com/support/Product Pages/downloads.aspx?mic=IN3916&on=downloads here for more info.


----------



## VeteranShowPro (May 18, 2011)

73XS650 said:


> I'm new to the Forums. Lookin forward to reading on this everyday. My question is: I'm working with an InFocus 3916 Projector in a conference room. This room will have two projectors in it. Is there a way to control both projectors at the same time, ie: running the same picture on both screens?


 
You can always just hit a DA from the input and back out to the projectors.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 18, 2011)

VeteranShowPro said:


> You can always just hit a DA from the input and back out to the projectors.


 
A high quality example

Extron VGA Distribution Amplifiers - P/2 DA2 PLUS


----------



## museav (May 18, 2011)

I'm not quite clear on the situation, whether this is designing/installing a new system, adding to an existing system, a temporary setup or what. It's also not clear whether you are addressing control of the projectors, the video signal(s) routed to them or both. Whether it is two IN3916s or an IN3916 and some other projector. Whether it involves only a single source or multiple sources, as well as what the sources are. Knowing more about what the applications would help as it is probably best to look at this in the context of the overall system as what your potential options are and what may work best for this aspect may be dependent on what you are trying to do overall and how it fits in with everything else.

For example, if the goal is simply to display one potential source on both projectors that would likely be approached very differently than if the goal was to have multiple sources and be able to select the source for each projector independently.


----------

